# H100i LED Problem



## zerrocool88 (6. August 2014)

Schönen guten Abend die Herren 


Und zwar bin ich Besitzer der H100i aber irgendwie bocken die LED's irgendwie. Das Problem ist das die grüne LED wohl hinüber ist was mittlerweile auch nicht mehr schlimm ist. Jedoch ging die letzte Zeit immer noch die blaue und die rote. 

Seit ein paar Tagen jedoch funktioniert die rote nicht mehr sobald ich manuell irgendwas im Treiber einstelle. Wenn ich keinen pc jedoch starte leuchtet die LED Rosa was ja nicht von blau und blau kommt. Sobald ich was im Treiber ändere funktioniert komischerweise nur die blaue bis eben. Ich habe eben meinen pc gestartet und siehe da sie leuchtet rot ABER!!!! Die blaue nicht mehr -.-.... Das können doch rein theoretisch nicht die LED's sein für mich sieht es nach einem Treiber Problem aus. 


Ich wollte hier mal nachfragen ob einer auch eventuell windoof 8.1 und die H100i in Betrieb hat und von solchen Fehlern berichten kann. Ich habe keine Lust das Teil einzuschicken da es ja mal ewig gedauert hat bis überhaupt mal ein Treiber für 8.1 da war und die Treiber von heute sind auch nicht so der brüller. 


Ich danke euch.


----------



## Godbite (25. September 2014)

hatte eine H60i led funktionierte problemlos. Falls es dich stören sollte und du noch garantie hast kanst die aber einschicken. Soll bei Corsair angeblich vergleichsweise zu anderen relativ schnell gehn bzw tauscht sie der händler evtl direkt aus. (war bei mir mal der fall bei einer undichten kowakü.)


----------

